# No Sound on HP Pavilion zv6000, sound driver showing as updated



## mpideal (Mar 24, 2008)

Hello.. I started on the laptop forum, then went to the sound card forum. Here is what I last posted on the sound card forum a few days ago:

A few days ago, the sound on my HP Pavilion ZV6000 quit working. I cannot watch videos and all my other sounds are gone, except I do get a loud, annoying beep when an email comes in, which is different than the sound I used to get. "Sounds and Audio Devices" shows no devices and most of the options are greyed out. The buttons on my laptop that control sound (volume up, volume down, mute) do nothing when pressed.

I tried some of the things on the "do this first sticky" on this [Sound Card] forum. I tried uninstalling and reinstalling the driver. I am a novice so I'm not sure if I did everything correctly. Under the hardware tab of "Sounds and Audio Device Properties," the Conexant AC-Link Audio Device Status shows "This device cannot start (code 10). I tried the troubleshooting link from there and whatever they suggested didn't work for me either. I did notice under device manager that the device name has on top of it a yellow circle with an exclamation point in the middle. One of the things the troubleshooter suggested was to take the device out (I assume this means the sound card?) and put it back in. I don't know how to do this part, so I am hoping someone can direct me on how to proceed from here. If I am supposed to remove the sound card and put it back in, how do I do this on a Pavilion zv6000?

Any guidance you can provide to get my sound back on would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks..



Now (this part is new), today I bit the bait on one of those "fix your no-sound problem in 2 minutes" ads that are at the top of the screens at this site. I downloaded a program called "Driver Detective" and paid the one time $39 fee. Their scan showed my sound driver-- Conexant AC - Link Audio--as being up to date. I went ahead and took care of 6 other supposed driver problems that program found and rebooted. Still no sound. Can anyone here provide any direction? Also, is that program (Driver Detective) legit? It took me a while to go to that measure, b/c I was worried about spyware stuff, but I need to be able to watch and listen to videos on this laptop and I am getting desperate. Is it possible I need a new sound card and if so, how much do those typically cost? This is an older laptop (purchased in fall 2005)and may opt to just get a new one soon. Thanks!


----------



## mpideal (Mar 24, 2008)

I also tried removing everything under "Sound, video and game controllers." The following were there:

Audio Codecs
Conexant AC-Link Audio (showing yellow exclamation point and error code 10)
Legacy Audio Drivers
Legacy Video Capture Devices
Media Control Devices
Unimodem Half-Duplex Audio Device
Video Codex

The only two of the above that could be removed from Device Manager were Conexant AC-Link Audio and Unimodem Half-Duplex Audio Device. There was no unistall option on the other devices. So after removing those two, I rebooted again to let the system find the devices, etc. Still having same issue... no sound, same error on the Conexant AC-Link Audio device.


----------



## bork4oo (Oct 5, 2009)

if u cant find working drivers for hp pavilion zv6000 (sound) download these and install
http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/SOUND-CARD/OTHER-SOUNDCARDS/HP-Pavilion-zv6252EA-Audio-Driver.shtml
but u wont be able to open sound manager (use the buttons for volume below the touch pad) i hope this works for u like it works for me


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

What is the exact model of this laptop? ZV6000 is a series number. HP list 35 different model in this series:
http://h20180.www2.hp.com/apps/Look...pe=s-002&h_query=zv6000&submit.x=7&submit.y=7
Look for a service tag on the bottom of the laptop and post the exact model.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## bork4oo (Oct 5, 2009)

mpideal has hp pavilion zv6000 notebook just like mine.the problem is that the Conexant AC-Link Audio doesnt work so he needs drivers.but the drivers doesnt have to be for the exact same computer u can use drivers for zv6025 that work on zv6000.


----------

